# Swing: TaskPane mit Nimbus LnF?



## tuxedo (16. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

würde gern sowas wie die TaskPane hier L2FProd.com - Common Components (zweites Bild in der Liste) benutzen. Allerdings verträgt sich das mit dem Nimbus LnF nicht.

Da die Anwendung in Windows, Linux und MacOS X laufen soll, ist für mich Nimbus als einheitliches, modernes UI LnF wie geschaffen. 

Kennt jemand ein ähnliches Widget/Bean das mit Nimbus keine Probleme hat?

Hätte gern auch mal SwingX ausprobiert und geschaut ob die TaskPane die es da gibt (der nachfolger von l2fprod?) mittlerweile mit Nimbus harmoniert. Aber ich kommt nicht auf die Webseite. Ist als ob sie down wäre.

Hat jmd. nen Tipp für mich?

- Alex


----------



## Ebenius (17. Mrz 2009)

Die SwingX-TaskPane schien mit Nimbus zu funktionieren; zumindest die Demo-Anwendung tat es. Warum swinglabs.org grad tot ist, weiß ich auch nicht.

Ebenius


----------



## tuxedo (17. Mrz 2009)

Hmm, das wäre prima. Hab jetzt als Notlösung ne if-Abfrage eingebaut die auf Nimbus-Style prüft und ggf. die Farben manuell umkonfiguriert. Hab da ne nette Auflistung von Nimbus-Farben gefunden: http://jasperpotts.com/blogfiles/nimbusdefaults/nimbus.html

Werde aber SwingX nochmal probieren, wenn die Seite wieder funktioniert.

- Alex

[update]
das 0.9.5er Release bekommt man hier: https://swingx.dev.java.net/servlet...lderID=10355&expandFolder=10355&folderID=8558

[update2]
SwingLabs scheint umgezogen zu sein: 
SwingLabs Java™ Desktop Technology


----------



## tuxedo (17. Mrz 2009)

@Ebenius

Hab keine Demo-Anwendung gefunden die die TaskPane MIT Nimbus gezeigt hat. Hab nur TaskPanes mit allem anderen gesehen. 

Mein erster Test zeigt auch, und der Sourcecode beweist es, dass das Nimbus-Style die TaskPane nicht beeinflusst und dann eben im typischen Windows (bei mit XP) Style dargestellt wird.

Schade. Muss ich also mit meinem Workaround leben.

- Alex


----------



## Ebenius (17. Mrz 2009)

Schade, dann hat mir mein Gedächtnis ein Schnippchen geschlagen. 

Ebenius


----------

